# Delai de livraison apple store



## torres33 (26 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

je pense que pas mal d'entre vous ont deja du commander sur apple store?  j'ai voulu tester, car en sachant que le produit recherché (ipod) existe en  stock sur de nombreux sites, a un prix similaire, j'hesitais. j'ai  préféré acheter directement sur apple store, ma premiere commande la  bas, voici ce qui est indiqué :

Délai estimé d'expédition: Sous 24 heures
Délai estimé de livraison: 04 Jan, 2011 - 06 Jan, 2011

en sachant que le mode de livraison est marqué : la poste

je comprends pas car j'aurais pensé que c'était plus rapide la  livraison, j'espere que je pourrais l'avoir avant, car sinon je vais  regretter de ne pas etre passé par pixmania ou d'autres sites qui  expedient tout de suite l'objet!!

mais ce qui est incohérent c'est le délai d'expedition indiqué, si ils  expedient l'objet sous 24 heures, il faut rajouter 48 heures pour un  colissimo, je l'ai donc le 29/12 selon moi... mais eux annonces le 04  janvier... bizarre. quelqu'un qui connait bien apple store peut peut  etre m'en dire plus ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2010)

Le colis ne part pas de France. Donc, ce n'est pas un Colissimo. 

Les délais sont donc normaux en cette période.

Il arrive d'avoir des livaisons sous deux jour comme sous une semaine.


----------



## torres33 (26 Décembre 2010)

ah mince si j'avais su je l'aurais pris ailleurs, il serait parti de france 

merci

on reçoit bien l'objet avec une notice en français au moins ? lol 

edit : tu es sur que ça ne part pas de france?

car sur ce lien http://store.apple.com/fr/help/shipping_delivery?mco=MTM3NDgyOTE

ils disent bien "Les commandes d'un poids inférieur à 1 kg et d'un montant inférieur à  100 &#8364; (hors TVA ou remises) seront expédiées par *la Poste*."

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h25 ----------

voila j'ai reçu un mail de confirmation :

                      Nous estimons que votre commande sera expédiée par la poste au plus tard *Sous 24 heures*. 
        Nous estimons que votre commande sera livrée par la poste à l'adresse de livraison souhaitée le ou avant le *04 Jan, 2011 - 06 Jan, 2011*.


a mon avis ça doit partir de france si c'est en stock en france, sinon dans ce cas ca part de l'etranger... mais ils prennent une grosse marge quand meme je trouve niveau estimation du délai, s'ils envoient en colissimo..


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

c'est soit la poste soit un transporteur (tnt)
en général les colis arrivent de Hollande


----------



## torres33 (26 Décembre 2010)

ok donc si ça part de hollande par la poste ce sera plus long que 48h pour arriver?


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

pourquoi donc?


----------



## torres33 (26 Décembre 2010)

je sais pas ca marche comment la poste en hollande?


----------



## arbaot (26 Décembre 2010)

à pieds, comme tout le monde


----------

